# magbibigay



## J.F. de TROYES

Is this form correct ?  I know nearly nothing about Tagalog, but I am studying verbs crosslinguistically and I've come across this sentence :

_Magbibigay ang babae ng bigas sa batu.

_What do you think of this translation : _The woman will give rice to the child _?

If  I want to say has given , is  the form _bumigay_ right ?

Thanks a lot for your answers.


----------



## rockjon

Your translation seems mostly correct though bigas refers to uncooked rice. The past tense form should be nagbigay to indicate the rice (uncooked) has been given.  

The form bumigay is somewhat strange in that while the root is bigay (to give) it's actual usage normally translates in something gave way or gave out. 

Example: Bumigay ang pader ng gusali, sampung nasugatan.  The wall of the building gave way/out, 10 were hurt/wounded/injured.

That how I understand it. It's mostly used in that sense. Though, there are a few more uses for bumigay I don't know how to define yet.


----------



## mataripis

Hi J.F. de TROYES! The correct Tagalog grammar is; 1.) The woman will give rice to the child.= Magbibigay/magkakaloob ng bigas ang Babae sa bata. "Magbibigay" is common or less formal. "Magkakaloob" is accepted both in formal and informal. For me when you want to say "Has given" it is "Nakapagbigay" in Tagalog. In your sample sentence, The woman has given rice to child. ( Nakapagbigay ng bigas ang babae sa bata.) in Tagalog. (or Nagkaloob ng bigas ang babae sa bata.)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thank you for your help, as I coudn't find by myself the right form for the perfective. I'd also like to make out these forms ; please tell me if I  am wrong :

In _magbibigay_ and  _magkakaloob_ it seems to me clear ; the prefix _mag-_ and the reduplicated first syllable of the rootword are markers of the agent trigger ( focus ) in the future tense ( or in a similar aspect ).

The marker of the agent trigger in the in the perfective / completed aspect is _nag-_ in _nagkaloob_, but what about _nakapagbigay_ ? I suppose both verbs belong to different sets. Does the second use two prefixes ?


----------



## DotterKat

Il s'agit de mots aux nuances plus fines.

"Magbibigay ang babae ng bigas sa bata."

The *mag-* prefix + duplicated first syllable indicate the future tense *will give*, mais un peu comme le futur simple en français, c'est-à-dire on est confiant mais pas sûr ou pour parler de futur "lointain" (Elle donnera). Compare magbibigay with bibigyan:

Bibigyan ng babae ng bigas ang bata. C'est un peu similaire au futur proche, i.e., on est absolument sûr de résultat (Elle va donner).

Bumigay is not right for this application since the -um- infix indicates a reflexive action on the doer (see the examples given by rockjon for bumigay).

Magkakaloob vs. magbibigay, c'est comme la difference entre offrir et donner.

She offered her help. She gave him a sack of rice.
She offered her love and devotion. She gave him a toy.

Bien sûr, on peut dire _She offered him a sack of rice_ et _She gave him love and devotion_, mais encore une fois, il ya une différence très nuancée. Given the choice between the two, I would rather use magbibigay which sounds more colloquial than magkakaloob, qui a du style un peu trop "littéraire".

Yes, the marker prefix for the completed aspect is indeed nag- for nagkaloob. On the other hand, nakapag (the two morphemes naka + pag = one bound morpheme, the separate prefix *nakapag-)* indicates the *completed possibility*. It is the difference between she _*was able* to give_ (nakapagbigay) and _she gave_ (nagbigay).

Enfin, je préfère Bibigyan ng babae ng bigas ang bata/Bibigyan ng babae ang bata ng bigas ou Bibigyan niya ng bigas ang bata/Bibigyan niya ang bata ng bigas.

Bonne chance!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks so much for your comments. By the way what is the usual word for _cooked rice _?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Un grand merci pour vos renseignements très pertinents, DotterKat.


----------



## DotterKat

De rien. En référence au riz cuit, on dit _*kanin*_.


----------

